# typical SS racer physique



## mike carmody (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone thought might be the the prototype physique for a single speed racer as opposed to geared racers. I've noticed most good single speeders have bigger legs and huge calfs. But are good single speeders a little bigger? Are they more muscular? Or do they tend to weigh the same or less than geared racers? Maybe there's no general difference at all, and maybe the light and lean physical characteristics that favor geared racers favor the single speeders in the same way. It would seem to me that it takes a little more of a powerful rider to get a single speed over climbs that require mashing as compared to a geared rider spinning in a lower gear. Please post an opinion. Thanks.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

The only difference in physique is the grin on the face of the SS racer.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

SS riders have beer guts + epic beards.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

SS riders have plenty of room for growth in the groin region


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Well tanned, due to more time riding and less time adjusting and messing with settings on geared/squishy bikes...
Possibly a singlespeeder shows some upper body development ... tugging on those bars really uses the upper body, as opposed to geared riders who mostly sit and spin... then, possibly not noticeable at all. 
More developed legs, very probable ! My wiry legs are of a thicker gauge now, although still wiry...
Prototype of a singlespeedr's: tanned, improved dexterity on the bike, and, as stated, the perennial grin !


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I know two very fast local Cat 1 racers and at the time several years ago, one rode a geared softtail, the other a rigid SS, the one with gears typically being the faster of the two. During a local race, I am a course marshal and when these guys go by on their first lap, I was surprised to see they had swapped bikes. Keep in mind these guys know each other well. After the race, I asked the guy that normally runs gears, what was up with the swap. He smiles and just says that someone was talking smack in the parking lot before the race. And he was still faster.....even on somebody else's SS.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Neck beards. Beer breath. They probably drive a Volkswagen or Subaru of some sort.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry, I got distracted by singlespeed racer physiques ...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

SS'ers generally have under-developed thumbs from not shifting......


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Lean and mean, fatties don't fit fine...


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

asphaltdude said:


> SS riders have beer guts + epic beards.


Thats me perfectly:thumbsup:
I don't claim to be the fastest or strongest SS raacer, but I have managed to get on a couple of podiums.


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

A1an said:


> Neck beards. Beer breath. They probably drive a Volkswagen or Subaru of some sort.


I have a Subaru and a VW!! I fit the description to the letter! Thank you for noticing.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

If Hulk Hogan rode a bicycle, it would be a SS. I've seen body builder-like physiques on SS. I have also seen think skinny guys too. They tend to be the fastest riders.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a big, muscular guy @ 215. My legs are big, my chest is big, I have 18" biceps and I have a huge badonkadonk. I still throw weights around in the gym to an extent that my injuries allow me to.

But... that's the way I've always been. Even when I was competing in body building, I was 185 lbs. completely dehydrated at 3% body fat - so go figure. Being a slimmed, trimmed racer is not in the cards for me at all.

I've found that being too muscular does hinder my riding. It is known in MMA that there is a point of being too muscular that the body requires more oxygen, and gassing out is a problem. When I raced cyclocross I purposely cut back on the weight lifting and noticed an improvement on my endurance. When I *attempted* to get back into CX and didn't cut back on my weight lifting - I was gassed on the first lap - big time. It was very sad.

Since I build muscle easily, I have to find a good balance between weights and riding so I don't lose my riding capacity.

I don't think there is an advantage to being muscular (as in bodybuilder looks) for SS racers.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Being tall, skinny, uncoordinated, and having hopelessly week legs, sitting and spinning low gears has never worked for me (not enough power, inferior balance). But with the right fit, riding 29er SS seems much more efficient 95% of the time. When I've raced, its always ben on a SS. More fun, too.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Lol funny thread. One would think that a SS racer would have more upper body muscle from standing up and yanking on the bars constantly but real world experience shows that this isnt true. 

Around these parts the only ways to tell a SSer is the "trendy" post race outfit and PBR!


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I'm about 6-foot tall and weigh 78kg - I hardly ever stand while climbing on my SS, I find it too inefficient ITO energy usage. My legs are quite built and I have a skinny upper body.....


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I race SS alot (well...only...aside from a brief spell of "experimentation" for about a month last year) and do decently well in local and regional races. In local races on tracks where I know how to gear for the course, i can keep up with the local Pro's and top Experts on their geared bikes. 

I consider myself of average build (not a huge powerhouse but not a skinny wiry climber either) 5'10" and between 165 - 170 lbs. If I were a road racer, i'd probably be a good all'rounder type of rider that leans more toward short uphill sprints rather than long sustained climbs. 

Friends say i have bigger calves and thighs than your average racer but I have no idea....i'm not exactly going out and making comparisons. I dont do any weight training (never ever have) and the only cross training I do is a little soccer (played all my years on my HS and college teams and still play now in rec leagues) and a LOT of skiing (downhill, not XC) at the resorts and in the backcountry during the winter. I think all the skiing I have done in the past (was a competitive USSA mogul skier when I lived on the east coast) has something to do with my SS leg strength.....these days I just hope that the beer helps out too. 

I've tried to drop weight to become more efficient on longer grunts, but i cant get much lower than my 165 lb wall. I think my constant SS-ing has something to do with that since you use your upper body so much as well. 






Sebt frm my iPhne usig Tapaak


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Same as stated above, but with tattoos! 

I don't consider myself much of a racer, I've only done some endurance team events. I'm 5'11" and 210 lbs, muscular-athletic build. 

Yes, I have a beard and tattoos too.

However most the fast SS racers around here are Tall and Skinny!!!


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

mike carmody said:


> I was wondering what everyone thought might be the the prototype physique for a single speed racer as opposed to geared racers. I've noticed most good single speeders have bigger legs and huge calfs. But are good single speeders a little bigger? Are they more muscular? Or do they tend to weigh the same or less than geared racers? Maybe there's no general difference at all, and maybe the light and lean physical characteristics that favor geared racers favor the single speeders in the same way. It would seem to me that it takes a little more of a powerful rider to get a single speed over climbs that require mashing as compared to a geared rider spinning in a lower gear. Please post an opinion. Thanks.


Why do you ask? Are you looking for a new boyfriend?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Pabs said:


> Sorry, I got distracted by singlespeed racer physiques ...


Me too.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Ahhh, that brings back some memories. I remember the first time I saw Christina Begy- blowing by me up Green Mtn. on her SS IF. At the time, I couldn't imagine climbing up that on a one speed. After 12 years of it, I can't climb worth a damn on gears!

Los


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

asphaltdude said:


> SS riders have beer guts + epic beards.


I've been playing with the thought of going SS, sounds like I've got the perfect setup for that..


----------



## atlasremoved (Dec 13, 2011)

All the fast ss guys in my area are sticks, power to weight is the name of the game.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

My legs are so toned now that I ride SS


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Depends on the gears......
32 x 22 = long & lean
34 x 16 = bodybuilder


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am 6'5" ish low 180's I ride gearing anywhere from 34x16 to 32x18, depends on the race, I train mostly on 34x19.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> My legs are so toned now that I ride SS


we need pics Andrea..


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> I've been playing with the thought of going SS, sounds like I've got the perfect setup for that..


You'll also need baggies, preferably camo flavor. A tattoo or two wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

TeamAlchemist said:


> You'll also need baggies, preferably camo flavor. A tattoo or two wouldn't hurt either


Uh, tattoos aren't really me, will a scar across the knuckles suffice?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

40ish, slightly overweight, short, but damn good looking...


----------



## tyty93j (Jun 8, 2011)

skinny, short and a sexy piece of ass. All of us are total idiots, seriously. Down hur in Richmond, virginia, we come in all shapes and sizes though.


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

Ultimately it's all about power to weight. There are some guys around here that are twizzle sticks with no muscle and will light you up.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I am certainly not...*

the typical racer physique of any type of mountain bike racer. I am built like a linebacker 
(6'2" @ 245lbs) but have managed to podium in a few off road sprint triathlons. Never got near a podium in a mtb race. Most of the fastest guys I have seen whether they are tall or short, they are usually skinny. I am ripped at about 230 lbs, so not a big fat guy at all. Just not built for mtb racing but that doesn't stop me from doing it :thumbsup:.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

TeamAlchemist said:


> You'll also need baggies, preferably camo flavor. A tattoo or two wouldn't hurt either


Check. But I make sure that the pockets if my baggies are big enough to hold beers.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

Beard, maybe some tattoos and piercings. Hanging with the fast geared guys on climbs, and dropping them on the descents because SSers, somehow, actually know how to ride their bikes. This phenomenon gets even more apparent the further from the East Coast you get... ;-)


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Tall and skinny is where it's at! I'm 6' and 150lbs, I eat geared mtbers for breakfast, lunch and dinner! I can't wait to start racing my SS.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Lots of years racing road bikes and track back (velodrome) in CO Sprngs helped to build up my legs. I also delved into weight lifting to help put on some weight and stregthen my legs. But I still wouldn't say that I have huge legs because I ride SS. I seriously think I look like every other wirey bike rider out there. 

I don't have a Subaru or VW (I used to though-had both). I don't really drink beer. I don't have a 40 yr old beer belly. I don't wear baggy shorts when I ride. I have about 4 tattoos (but they are all large). I weigh 180-185, have about 11% body fat (working on dropping that all down this winter). I don't think I am better than anyone out there regardless of what bike they ride or what they look like. I ride because I love it and an SS just happens to be all I have!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol this thread has turned completely rainbow.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

edouble said:


> the typical racer physique of any type of mountain bike racer. I am built like a linebacker
> (6'2" @ 245lbs) but have managed to podium in a few off road sprint triathlons. Never got near a podium in a mtb race. Most of the fastest guys I have seen whether they are tall or short, they are usually skinny. I am ripped at about 230 lbs, so not a big fat guy at all. Just not built for mtb racing but that doesn't stop me from doing it :thumbsup:.


Your 245 and 230 lbs interesting


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> Your 245 and 230 lbs interesting


He is saying he drops weight to get ripped at 230. His normal weight is 245.

He will crush your skull now.


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing typical about a SS racer/rider physically . Mentally... Most appreciate the grind and burn of a gear that sometimes seems too tall.

(I just re-read what I typed, I think their's a Sir Mix-A-Lot lyric in my head or something.)


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

CB2 said:


>


She doesn't need a gym.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Lol this thread has turned completely rainbow.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Is "Rad" considered a physique? Or maybe "hardcore?"


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

6'6" and 165 pounds.... my buddy at the bike shop says I climb like a monkey on crack... the 40" inseam helps due to leverage


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Balding, small beer gut, super redicuiously ripped legs. Looks slow but somehow manages to smoke everyone on the group ride. Has an old school handelbar moustache and insane looking tattoos on calfs.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I feel like the SS forum has some body image issues.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sage of the Sage said:


> 6'6" and 165 pounds.... my buddy at the bike shop says I climb like a monkey on crack... the 40" inseam helps due to leverage


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Thanks for...*



Sheepo5669 said:


> He is saying he drops weight to get ripped at 230. His normal weight is 245.
> 
> He will crush your skull now.


Clearing that up :thumbsup:.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Typical physique: insecure and attention seeking, or maybe that's the mindset. Who knows. Bikes are fun.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Power from the quads.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sage of the Sage said:


> 6'6" and 165 pounds.... my buddy at the bike shop says I climb like a monkey on crack... the 40" inseam helps due to leverage


Is there really any more of a leverage advantage? I'm no mathematician but it would seem to me that crank arm length really dictates leverage and then it's basically down to power to weight ratio. Unlike running where your 40" inseam would definitely give you a stride advantage over my 30" inseam. I may be wrong on that though.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

As a mathematician, I've concluded that being 6'6" with a 40" inseam allows you to leverage whatever complements you want from bike shop buddies.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

2011 Louisiana State XC Single-Speed Champion


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Dont make me put on mine!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you like gladiator movies?


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure... but when Lance was in the middle of winning 7 TdF's much noise was made about leg length and leverage. I may have to do some research. @ 
Zaskar... did you read the 165 lbs part? I'm pretty skinny


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

heh heh good shot!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Short, Old and Bald. Use to add 'Fat' but that screws up my acronym (S.O.B.). Almost 5'8" ~175. Been as high as 195 (after injury) and as low as 165 lbs. I have a tattoo, beard, and gut. I am low tone (little muscle definition) and not at all intimidating at the starting line. People end up surprised that this chubby guy has made the podium in several events in both SS and 40+ category. I think I am just to dumb to quit. I am definitely to dumb for shifting.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Single speeders:

- Fat
- Beer gut
- Beer breath
- Uneven facial hair
- Bad body odor
- Potty mouth
- Big legs
- Small brain
- Ugly green or [email protected] brown steel frame color
- Spd pedals
- Misfit frame or Niner


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Personality Traits?*

Self-Aggrandizing
Self-Indulgent
Obnoxious
Sandbaggers
Gleeful
Impatient
Oh, there are more, but my wife just put my fried egg on the table...out!


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

ever since my full susp, 88-geared bike had more issues than i wanted to deal with, i turned to my newly bought Peace ss 9r...i was forced to use it in a night race...32x18 in classic SE PA terrain...got 2nd in my old man division (only ss out there)....from there on i raced that rig and trained on it...in 6 weeks i noticed core strength and, yes, mutating calf definition. not that i was seeking it, but i do think it really depends on alot of variabes: frequency of riding, challenge of the ride, gearing, blah blah blah. at age 48+, i'm lucky i still have good metabolism, going between 146 and 139 (peak racing weight during 'cross), but the best benefit i've gotten is the mutation of my bike-riding smile into ragin ss/29er/rigid laughter. oh and i still don't work out or cross-train. 

i admit, my short but somewhat wiry nature does not (yet) lend itself well to endurance. still riding the learning curve, but either it's fueling right or just accepting the fact i am a AAA battery that can hold a charge for only so long.


----------

